# Ergo Infant Insert question



## P.J.

My baby is 12 weeks old and we've been using both the Moby wrap and the Ergo with the infant insert. I'm not sure if we're using the insert correctly, although we are following the instructions. The thing is, my baby's feet slide down into the part of the carrier that I guess you could call the "belt" (the part in the front of my waist), and sometimes even poke out the bottom. Is this okay? He is otherwise totally secure in the carrier. The only other option (I think) would be to spread his legs out and pull his feet through the sides, as you would with an older baby or child, but I think I remember reading that while they're still so young you shouldn't spread the legs like that. Also, going by the guideline that a baby should be positioned in a carrier as you would carry them with your arms, well, when in arms his legs would not spread that wide apart. His upper legs would, but the feet always want to come together, so it's pulling the feet so wide apart that it seems like he's not ready for yet.

Also, how long did you use the infant insert for? It says 4-5 months in the manual. Did you find this to be the case?

Thanks.


----------



## e.naomisandoval

Check out The Ergo Lady for alternatives on the Infant Insert. 4-5 months is pretty long; you can get away without it sooner than that. It is not cool if baby's legs are sliding down the waist band. The waist band needs to be snug and tight against you. The Ergo should form a pocket and baby's tush should be supported in there. Which insert do you have? The original or the H2H (it has a removable pillow on the bottom). Anyway, either way, I am more a fan of baby sitting sideways, very high like a sling, and every so slightly reclined than the documented positioning. You need to be able to monitor baby's safety and high and close enough to kiss is always better.


----------



## rhiOrion

Honestly? I never used the infant insert. I froggied her legs in the carrier. And when even that wasn't enough I folded a towel under her.

By 12 weeks I think I was half froggying and half splaying. As in, one leg was froggied up, one leg was hanging out of the carrier.


----------



## e.naomisandoval

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhiOrion* 
Honestly? I never used the infant insert. I froggied her legs in the carrier. And when even that wasn't enough I folded a towel under her.

By 12 weeks I think I was half froggying and half splaying. As in, one leg was froggied up, one leg was hanging out of the carrier.

An excellent plan so long as you remember safe positioning!


----------



## rhiOrion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *e.naomisandoval* 
An excellent plan so long as you remember safe positioning!

Yep, knees above butt at all times. Back straight or close to it. Nose clear (this was and is the most difficult one, she likes to bury her head)


----------



## P.J.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *e.naomisandoval* 
Check out The Ergo Lady for alternatives on the Infant Insert. 4-5 months is pretty long; you can get away without it sooner than that. It is not cool if baby's legs are sliding down the waist band. The waist band needs to be snug and tight against you. The Ergo should form a pocket and baby's tush should be supported in there. Which insert do you have? The original or the H2H (it has a removable pillow on the bottom). Anyway, either way, I am more a fan of baby sitting sideways, very high like a sling, and every so slightly reclined than the documented positioning. You need to be able to monitor baby's safety and high and close enough to kiss is always better.

Thanks for that website, it's really good!
We have the heart2heart insert. I hadn't even realized the pillow is removable! Maybe if we take it out that would help...??
I'll try the sideways positioning next time, see how that goes. It may also be better as the baby loves to check everything out and he can see more that way.









ETA: So we just tried the sideways carry, and it seemed great, until I looked in the mirror and saw his legs were purple! I also tried it without the insert, same thing. I adjusted him several times and still the legs were purple. Not really sure where they were being cut off. I then just tried him in there without the insert, with his legs folded in the froggie position (above the waist band) and it worked just fine! I'd like to try the side carry again because he seemed to like it. I hope I can get him so his legs work in that position.


----------



## evabea

I just tried the side postion with the H2H insert a few days ago, and her legs turned purple right away, too! (thank goodness for mirrors). I tried going without the insert, but at 9 wks and 12+ lbs she seemed too small and slid down too far to support her back. Stuffing a blanket in the bottom positioned her perfectly, with froggy legs inside.


----------



## fruitfulmomma

Quote:

The thing is, my baby's feet slide down into the part of the carrier that I guess you could call the "belt" (the part in the front of my waist), and sometimes even poke out the bottom. Is this okay?
If you are talking about the bottom belt which buckles around your waist, then no, it is not okay if his feet are sliding down into it. It needs to be tightened more to ensure that he does not slide down under it.


----------



## WildinTheory

Count me in as another mama trying to figure out the Egro plus heart to heart insert. My Ergo just arrived tonight, and I thought the whole thing would be a piece of cake since I'm loving my Mei Tai so much. Well, not so much. I'm a large busted mama and between me, the baby and the insert, the body of the Ergo seemed super short. After DD was asleep tonight I tried the Ergo with just the insert (sans baby). I think I've got it adjusted better, but we'll see in the morning.


----------



## e.naomisandoval

Does this help?


----------



## dogretro

WildinTheory, I am also a well-endowed woman & the Ergo is my favorite carrier. I never did even try an infant insert. I used different carriers (ring sling & a wrap) until dd2 was about three months old. Then I started carrying her just as Rhiorion explained: one leg folded & one leg dangling. Worked perfectly! DD2 leaned to the side & chewed on the strap







She is now big enough to carry regular & my boobies do not get in the way at all. I am about to start carrying her on my back, too.

With so many other awesome carriers, I don't really see a reason to fiddle w/ the infant insert. Seems like WAY more trouble to me than using a wrap.


----------



## WildinTheory

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogretro* 
WildinTheory, I am also a well-endowed woman & the Ergo is my favorite carrier. I never did even try an infant insert.

Hmm... I'll have to practice with it some more then. The insert doesn't really seem to be the problem but rather that the straps are kinda digging in under my arms. But I did much better with it today than yesterday so I'll keep trying. She's still only two months old so saving it for when she's older might be a good idea too.


----------



## Partaria

We have an ergo and aren't really using the infant insert. DS is coming up on 5 weeks.

We tried using the insert several times, but he cries each time we use it- without it he's happy as a clam.

As long as his knees aren't going up past his butt, his spine is straight, and is legs arent going through the belt at the bottom, is there really a need for the insert?


----------



## TiffanyToo

Proper positioning for baby should be like this.

Baby's legs bent about 90* about level with baby's belly button, and spread about shoulder width apart and maintains the lower curve. Supporting that lower curve allows for proper growth and development of the hip, femur, and the pelvis. This shape should be supported for baby until baby walks well.

The Heart to Heart insert is designed to maintain young babies in this shape.

The Ergo can be used with out the insert when baby is sitting well and is splaying its legs himself.


----------

